# Android tablet and clean sweep or preamp



## rollindubs67 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am considering a build for my Yukon. I couldn't find anything in the forum but has anyone done a clean sweep and a tablet or a preamp? It looks like a viable option but I am new to this so I could just look like I am an idiot.


----------

